# Another example of upfront fare rip off



## Buddywannaride (Aug 1, 2016)

Rider paid $31.44 upfront 

Breakdown 

Fare with booking fee was $28.25 

Overcharge: $3.19

I got ZERO over that overcharge. This is Uber's way to raise rates without letting riders know and without having to give a dime to drivers. Wtf. 

Ask your pax what they paid.


----------



## Fuber1 (Sep 11, 2016)

Dude you blew it you got to drive the longest route


----------



## Buddywannaride (Aug 1, 2016)

Lol. There's only so many 'longest routes' out there. 
Uber needs to drop this scam.


----------



## Buddywannaride (Aug 1, 2016)

Uber should also be transparent and report EXACTLY what the rider paid for the ride. Everything should be crystal clear detailed in the app. Right now, it's smoke and mirrors.


----------



## OneDay (Mar 19, 2016)

How do you know the rider was charged this.


----------



## Buddywannaride (Aug 1, 2016)

Well the rider and I were talking about the scam and that's how we got on the topic. uber needs to be very very transparent and show exactly what the rider paid. Drivers need to understand Uber cannot and will not raise rates because that that would cut into this new overage. This is an epic Uber scam where they literally over charge the rider, hide it from the driver, don't give the driver a cut and make several dollars more on every upfront fare. Uber made over made $11 plus on this ride - even though I did all the driving in my own car with my own gas and provided all the customer service and time spent


----------



## Buddywannaride (Aug 1, 2016)

Buddywannaride said:


> Well the rider and I were talking about the scam and that's how we got on the topic. uber needs to be very very transparent and showing exactly what the rider paid. Drivers need to understand Uber cannot and will not raise rates because that that would cut into this new overage. This is an epic Uber scam where they literally over charge the rider, hide it from the driver, don't give the driver a cut and make several dollars more on every upfront fare. Uber made over made $11 plus on this ride - even though I did all the driving in my own car with my own gas and provided all the customer service and time spent


incidentally this rider said she's going to start using another rideshare service


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

It goes both ways sometimes the rider underpass sometimes they over pay. The smart drives make sure the pax is under paying as often as possible without wasting anyone's time


----------



## Buddywannaride (Aug 1, 2016)

Do you have data / evidence to back that up? I would guess that's probably true but that 90 percent are overpays. It it doesn't matter anyway because number one it's wrong to the rider and number two it's wrong to the drivers doing all the work because they are not compensated one cent from overcharges.


----------



## crazy916 (Jul 6, 2016)

I have been trying to get copies of the receipts issued to passengers for a week now. Uber keeps trying to tell me that they can't provide me a copy. Yet section 4.6 of contract between Uber and the drivers says that such receipts will be emailed or provided via an online driver portal.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Buddywannaride said:


> Do you have data / evidence to back that up? I would guess that's probably true but that 90 percent are overpays. It it doesn't matter anyway because number one it's wrong to the rider and number two it's wrong to the drivers doing all the work because they are not compensated one cent from overcharges.


Nothing official but Ive talked to passangers about the price they paid and out of curiosity I would get my own quote for the same ride upon getting the request and my morning trip to the airport pays me around $57 and most the time I hear they pay around $70 for it. I pay uber 25% for uber select rides.

I also took a ride from downtown denver to the airport and had him take the long way with tolls and they didn't up my cost as a passanger


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Buddywannaride said:


> Do you have data / evidence to back that up? I would guess that's probably true but that 90 percent are overpays. It it doesn't matter anyway because number one it's wrong to the rider and number two it's wrong to the drivers doing all the work because they are not compensated one cent from overcharges.


How is it wrong to the rider? Or us for that matter? Sure it's shady but... 
They should charge the rider the lesser amount.

I think it's pretty shitty to do to us but we are getting paid what we agreed.

I have heard of you change the destination in the app tje rider gets charged actual mileage, anyone know if this is true?


----------



## Buddywannaride (Aug 1, 2016)

Keep asking your passengers what they are paying upfront. You will notice it's always a bit higher than the calculated fare and booking fee this is Uber's way of raising fare without having to pay the driver. I don't think this is legal.

Also, Uber needs to be more transparent about what the rider is actually charged for the ride.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

It won't be long until a massive lawsuit is filed across the country so make sure you join it.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Uber has been skimming their drivers, now they're skimming the riders, everyone gets a skim with uber.


----------



## karma420 (Oct 23, 2016)

Buddywannaride said:


> Keep asking your passengers what they are paying upfront. You will notice it's always a bit higher than the calculated fare and booking fee this is Uber's way of raising fare without having to pay the driver. I don't think this is legal.
> 
> Also, Uber needs to be more transparent about what the rider is actually charged for the ride.


A customer did show me this uber and Lyft are showing 2-3 dollars higher than the total fare on my screen we price compared when the ride was over. What a scam


----------



## Buddywannaride (Aug 1, 2016)

The booking fee is $1.65 This is above and beyond that. In some cases over $5 more than the combined fare and fee. They're not going to get away with this one.


----------



## ExpletiveUber! (Oct 23, 2016)

I had a fare adjustment just tonight on a fare that disappeared from my app. Then added it to show me making $3.97 on a ride that lasted 15mins and went a total of 8.6 miles. I'm still trying to figure out how they. Ended up with that number. Do they just throw a dart at a board with random numbers on it and say yup that will be good? Then the response to my help messege was about help troubleshooting my phone because of connectivity issues. Wow! This is getting obvious that they are just smash n grabbing cash from drivers. UBER takes so much money from us across the country they could employ a personal assistant for each driver just to help with our app issues. And has anyone noticed that they changed most of the UBER help personnel names from western names to more Indian names now? Maybe they are trying to make it seem like the bogus responses are because folk from India are handling our questions instead of employees from the United States? I mean Cindy to shareesh or Mike to nardeep is kinda random


----------



## Buddywannaride (Aug 1, 2016)

Well we need more legal action against Uber. They'll screw us every possible way if they can get away with it it's only an app that brings riders and drivers together it's not a friggin taxicab rental or something 

Keep asking what riders are paying and you'll see they're paying way above what the app shows. What is so hard about transparency and honesty this company needs better leadership


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Buddywannaride said:


> Keep asking your passengers what they are paying upfront. You will notice it's always a bit higher than the calculated fare and booking fee this is Uber's way of raising fare without having to pay the driver. I don't think this is legal.
> 
> Also, Uber needs to be more transparent about what the rider is actually charged for the ride.


I'd they raise fare and don't take care of their drivers, they will only hurt their own asses. I think they are financially hurting and they really wanna get money to their investors (including the rich Saudi Prince that gave them 500 mill). Seriously if they can only offer for auto repair/tune up services to their hard working drivers--they wouldn't have such a high turnover right.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Buddywannaride said:


> Well we need more legal action against Uber. They'll screw us every possible way if they can get away with it it's only an app that brings riders and drivers together it's not a friggin taxicab rental or something
> 
> Keep asking what riders are paying and you'll see they're paying way above what the app shows. What is so hard about transparency and honesty this company needs better leadership


The "extra" grows in size by trip length, make a 50 mile trip and see the huge gap to what you see in "fare" and what the PAX sees in total cost.

I've seen gaps of up to 15 dollars, I guess the booking fee scales?


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

d0n said:


> The "extra" grows in size by trip length, make a 50 mile trip and see the huge gap to what you see in "fare" and what the PAX sees in total cost.
> 
> I've seen gaps of up to 15 dollars, I guess the booking fee scales?


It's the upfront pricing. There's post on this forum explaining it. It's also why trips are *processing* for a while after the trip.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

dirtylee said:


> It's the upfront pricing. There's post on this forum explaining it. It's also why trips are *processing* for a while after the trip.


Or!

Maybe Uber is working on a tipping system and not telling us, once they release it in the year 2044, that money will start going to the driver, it's best for it to stay with Uber for now, being a beta feature and all, wouldn't want an unfinished feature released.


----------



## Buddywannaride (Aug 1, 2016)

No. don't self defeat. It's not the booking fee. It's actual fare that the driver should share 75 percent of.


----------



## Hskrgrlusa (Aug 14, 2016)

We will all know just how much the rider gets charged at tax time. Im not possitive but arent we responsible to pay taxes on all the money colected from the passangers?


----------



## Buddywannaride (Aug 1, 2016)

I would not be surprised if they lowered rates even more because what does it matter? They will still charge the upfront rate and get 100% of the overage.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Travis probably wishes he lived 200 years ago so he could be the biggest slave owner on this side of the Atlantic.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

OUTRAGE


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

7Miles said:


> Travis probably wishes he lived 200 years ago so he could be the biggest slave owner on this side of the Atlantic.


.

I prefer the word serf.

serf
sərf/
_noun_
noun: *serf*; plural noun: *serfs*

an agricultural laborer bound under the feudal system to work on his lord's estate.
Replace the word agricultural with autocultural and you get the idea, independent contractor.


----------



## Buddywannaride (Aug 1, 2016)

this upfront fare scam is disgusting. Uber is shooting for a near-50 percent take on every ride. It's horrible and I tell all my riders what a scam this upfront fare really is. They are overcharging riders and leaving drivers out of the cut. Meanwhile, I need new brakes. **** Uber.


----------



## Robert Harvey (Oct 24, 2016)

Yeah my girlfriend wanted to uber somewhere because of parking. Upfront was $23. With mileage and time would of only been around 15


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Buddywannaride said:


> this upfront fare scam is disgusting. Uber is shooting for a near-50 percent take on every ride. It's horrible and I tell all my riders what a scam this upfront fare really is. They are overcharging riders and leaving drivers out of the cut. Meanwhile, I need new brakes. &%[email protected]!* Uber.


On top of that they got there 20 our 25 percent from the money you got,plus the safe riders fee.Got to love being self employed.


----------



## Buddywannaride (Aug 1, 2016)

You're right. This is a scam. I hope everyone complains to uber about this. I have sent many messages and I'm seeking a news outlet to cover this. Riders should know this upfront fare is actually charging them more than they would've otherwise paid but it's important to know that the drivers get zero of the overcharge. I don't mind the low rate so much as much as I do the lack of transparency, the lack of fairness, and the appearance of poor business practices. Uber is simply bringing rider and driver together and drivers are stuck with so much cost it's ridiculous.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Buddywannaride said:


> You're right. This is a scam. I hope everyone complains to uber about this. I have sent many messages and I'm seeking a news outlet to cover this. Riders should know this upfront fare is actually charging them more than they would've otherwise paid but it's important to know that the drivers get zero of the overcharge. I don't mind the low rate so much as much as I do the lack of transparency, the lack of fairness, and the appearance of poor business practices. Uber is simply bringing rider and driver together and drivers are stuck with so much cost it's ridiculous.


This will be the next uber lawsuit.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

On top of that, I saw 10000000000 empty Ubers last night between uptown and the south end.
I worked Hot Taco twice on E Bland.
Betcha it didn't or barely surged with that many @##& UberX.
Huh?
What's up with all the ants working bar rush with little to no surge?


----------



## the rebel (Jun 12, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> On top of that, I saw 10000000000 empty Ubers last night between uptown and the south end.
> I worked Hot Taco twice on E Bland.
> Betcha it didn't or barely surged with that many @##& UberX.
> Huh?
> What's up with all the ants working bar rush with little to no surge?


Uber puts out emails and text messages for days leading up to the big holidays and events, resulting in everybody that is approved to drive seems to come out. In the end surge is short and the rest of the night is average at best. even during the Bronco's games surge does not get nor stay high for very long before or after the games.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Hskrgrlusa said:


> We will all know just how much the rider gets charged at tax time. Im not possitive but arent we responsible to pay taxes on all the money colected from the passangers?


No.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Buddywannaride said:


> You're right. This is a scam. I hope everyone complains to uber about this. I have sent many messages and I'm seeking a news outlet to cover this. Riders should know this upfront fare is actually charging them more than they would've otherwise paid but it's important to know that the drivers get zero of the overcharge. I don't mind the low rate so much as much as I do the lack of transparency, the lack of fairness, and the appearance of poor business practices. Uber is simply bringing rider and driver together and drivers are stuck with so much cost it's ridiculous.


Complaining to Uber will do nothing.

I keep saying it....tell the passengers they are being over charged.


----------

